# Putters with NO offset?



## CMAC (Apr 30, 2012)

someone posted an article about eye dominance and apparently I should be using a putter with no offset.

Short of just trawling through whatever AG has in stock does anyone use one or know what putters have no offset?


----------



## JamesR (Apr 30, 2012)

I spoke to my club pro recently about this and, bearing in mind there could have been a sale in it for him, he said there was nothing to the article.

I just know that I hit putts too far right atm. Does offset and right eye dominance affect this?


----------



## One Planer (Apr 30, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			someone posted an article about eye dominance and apparently I should be using a putter with no offset.

Short of just trawling through whatever AG has in stock does anyone use one or know what putters have no offset?
		
Click to expand...

If you want to stay along the Scotty Cameron lines, I believe the Scotty Newport 2.6 Studio Select has no offset.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 30, 2012)

Scotty Newport 2.6, Rife Trinidad and Ping Scottsdale Pickmeup have no offset.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Apr 30, 2012)

This ain't got much offset 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Bullse...60453007675?pt=Golf_Clubs&hash=item53ecac693b


----------



## Val (Apr 30, 2012)

DV, which eye dominant are you? I'm left eye and a full shaft offset is a nightmare.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 30, 2012)

The type of putter can also lead some people to aim incorrectly. If you are one of those people, the 3 putters below are all actually sitting square.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks like the SeeMore mSeries, SB Series, SI and FGP series also have no offest

http://www.seemore.com/products/


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 30, 2012)

try a two ball putter! so so easy to line up!


----------



## CMAC (Apr 30, 2012)

StrangelyBrown said:



			This ain't got much offset 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Bullse...60453007675?pt=Golf_Clubs&hash=item53ecac693b

Click to expand...

used to have one and putted well hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## CMAC (Apr 30, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			try a two ball putter! so so easy to line up!
		
Click to expand...

agreed they are gary, however they are facebalanced and I have a strong arc stroke so would only push/pull it I'm afraid


----------



## CMAC (Apr 30, 2012)

Valentino said:



			DV, which eye dominant are you? I'm left eye and a full shaft offset is a nightmare.
		
Click to expand...

right eye dominant so the article about no offset made sense plus I like a clean look


----------



## CMAC (Apr 30, 2012)

Region3 said:



			The type of putter can also lead some people to aim incorrectly. If you are one of those people, the 3 putters below are all actually sitting square.






Click to expand...

the squarest to my eye is the right one, leading me more to think no offset would suit me better


----------



## CMAC (Apr 30, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Looks like the SeeMore mSeries, SB Series, SI and FGP series also have no offest

http://www.seemore.com/products/

Click to expand...

thanks Gareth, they do look a tad ugly though to my eye, thanks for the link


----------



## One Planer (Apr 30, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			thanks Gareth, they do look a tad ugly though to my eye, thanks for the link
		
Click to expand...

You're not wrong there fella :thup:


----------



## CMAC (Apr 30, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Scotty Newport 2.6, Rife Trinidad and Ping Scottsdale Pickmeup have no offset.
		
Click to expand...

first 2 are def worth considering, the Ping is face balanced and wouldnt suit my stupid strong arc lol


----------



## munro007 (Apr 30, 2012)

[TABLE="width: 590"]
[TR]
[TD="width: 197, align: left"]




[/TD]
[TD="width: 196, align: left"]




[/TD]
[TD="width: 197, align: left"]




[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: left"]




[/TD]
[TD="align: left"]




[/TD]
[TD="align: left"]




[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: left"]




[/TD]
[TD="align: left"]




[/TD]
[TD="align: left"]




[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: left"] [/TD]
[TD="align: left"] [/TD]
[TD="align: left"] [/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Our Path Concept range was really the very beginning of our design process and one of the reasons RADIUS was born. Our belief that the putting stroke can work in varying formats lead us to look into a design concept where a putter should work with a stroke, not necessarily the other way round. With this in mind, our experience lead to the design of 3 putters based on the 3 most successful methods of putting over the history of time. Inside to Square, Square to Square, and Inside to Release.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 30, 2012)

munro007 said:








[TABLE="width: 590"]
[TR]
[TD="width: 197, align: left"]




[/TD]
[TD="width: 196, align: left"]




[/TD]
[TD="width: 197, align: left"]




[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: left"]




[/TD]
[TD="align: left"]




[/TD]
[TD="align: left"]




[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: left"]




[/TD]
[TD="align: left"]




[/TD]
[TD="align: left"]




[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: left"][/TD]
[TD="align: left"][/TD]
[TD="align: left"][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


Our Path Concept range was really the very beginning of our design process and one of the reasons RADIUS was born. Our belief that the putting stroke can work in varying formats lead us to look into a design concept where a putter should work with a stroke, not necessarily the other way round. With this in mind, our experience lead to the design of 3 putters based on the 3 most successful methods of putting over the history of time. Inside to Square, Square to Square, and Inside to Release.
		
Click to expand...

interesting, I see they reduce toe weighting for the I-T-S putter, first glance and the first 2 look unfinished but its all down to the stroke, never seen them before and looks like only a few places will stock them, thanks for the link


----------



## Andy (Apr 30, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			interesting, I see they reduce toe weighting for the I-T-S putter, first glance and the first 2 look unfinished but its all down to the stroke, never seen them before and looks like only a few places will stock them, thanks for the link
		
Click to expand...

Scott Gourlay has them.


----------



## munro007 (Apr 30, 2012)

The balance is awesome, if you are in edinburgh drop me a PM and you can try mine. As Andy has said, Scott has them in stock. Or i am selling my Scotty if you are interested. lol


[h=1]Studio DesignÂ®[/h]

1.5
2.5
3.5
5







Click to View Different Images












[h=1]Studio DesignÂ® 5[/h]The Studio Design 5 gets its pedigree straight from the greens of the PGA Tour. It was first introduced on Tour in 2002 as the JAT 2 Mid Bend. The model 5 is a â€œconvertibleâ€ mallet design with a rounded, slight radiused back flange and a T sightline going the length of the topline and down the middle of the flange. Scotty calls it a convertible because it has the characteristics of a mallet design except with a more concave flange. The Mid-Bend shaft goes directly into the head giving the putter 1â„4 toe hang like a Newport or Newport 2 model. This new putter comes with the maintenance free Black Pearl finish thatâ€™s as striking as they come, and putts every bit as good as it looks.

[h=2]Specifications[/h]

*Loft :* 4
*Lie :* 71
*Length :* 35''


----------



## Region3 (Apr 30, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			the squarest to my eye is the right one, leading me more to think no offset would suit me better
		
Click to expand...

It's like an optical illusion to me.

The left one looks closed, the middle is square and the right hand one is open.

Maybe my eyes are broke!


----------

